

Yes, Philly does Web startups - epi0Bauqu
http://foundedinphilly.com/

======
maresca
Excellent post. I have been looking for a good list of speaking and demo
events in the greater Philadelphia area, and this is the first I've seen so
far.

At about what percentage into my minimum viable product should I start giving
presentations to build good traction?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I would start right now!

------
cera
No doubt, Philly is on the upswing

------
chrisbaglieri
We have top notch universities conducting top notch research.

